# 24w Of Led, 18'' High



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey all,

Just nosedived back into the hobby. Found a nice 10g halfmoon kit for cheap, it comes with a 24w LED (24x1w I think, havent counted).

Never grew anything under LEDs before. Will they grow plants? I am unsure about spectrum.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just nosedived back into the hobby. Found a nice 10g halfmoon kit for cheap, it comes with a 24w LED (24x1w I think, havent counted).
> 
> Never grew anything under LEDs before. Will they grow plants? I am unsure about spectrum.


Is the tank 18" height or are you hanging the fixture? Is this still over the 10g?

That should be fine. Just start with easy plants and move up. I'm assuming these are normal leds and not HO leds like CREE. Did you buy this as a kit from a store or is this a retrofit the previous tank owner did? Leds are much more efficient so thats more light watt per watt then other types of lighting. I've seen reef tanks run by leds and i know for smaller tanks 12HO leds are usually used so 24 normal ones here should be ok. Like i said already just start with some crypts, moss or fern then move up from there if they are doing good. Moss or fern on driftwood would also reduce the space between the plant and the light


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just nosedived back into the hobby. Found a nice 10g halfmoon kit for cheap, it comes with a 24w LED (24x1w I think, havent counted).
> 
> Never grew anything under LEDs before. Will they grow plants? I am unsure about spectrum.


Is the tank 18" height or are you hanging the fixture? Is this still over the 10g?

That should be fine. Just start with easy plants and move up. I'm assuming these are normal leds and not HO leds like CREE. Did you buy this as a kit from a store or is this a retrofit the previous tank owner did? Leds are much more efficient so thats more light watt per watt then other types of lighting. I've seen reef tanks run by leds and i know for smaller tanks 12HO leds are usually used so 24 normal ones here should be ok. Like i said already just start with some crypts, moss or fern then move up from there if they are doing good. Moss or fern on driftwood would also reduce the space between the plant and the light
[/quote]

Thank you sir - I believe it is about 20'' from the bottom of the tank from the light, as it hangs just barely over the lip.

Right now I have some crypts (still need to indentify them), been in there for 4 days and I'm not seeing any immediate signs.

I'm excited to get this thing running - I've kept plants under MH's, PC's...everything, and most were a pain in the ass! haha, but this should be a nice low light tank to get back into the ball game.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Just start slow and you will eventually find the max you can keep. Crypts and such can survive on barely any lighting, but growth is practically none.


----------

